# Publicly known



## Sarkonian (Jul 10, 2010)

Sure, there's all the obscure comics on the net, and the stuff on comic hosting sites and everything. That's all fine and fucking dandy and all, but why hasn't there been a lot of mainstream interest in getting furry comics out there? Personally, I want so much to produce something by Dark Horse or another major publisher instead of this online production stuff, ya know? So, hey, why isn't there a lot of public interest in getting your stuff out there? (Aside from the sexual deviants who have no other outlets)


----------

